# Best Scope for Ruger Super Redhawk?



## cww_jm

I am buying a Ruger Super Redhawk .44 Mag and wanted some info on the  best scope to put on it and what I should look for?  Also, can I buy an all-in-one base or is two-piece the only option?  Thanks.


----------



## Jim Ammons

I have a super redhawk and I installed a one piece B square base with a Tasco pro-point red dot scope and 30mm rings. When I purchased mine it came with rings that mount onto the frame of the pistol.  Scope I was going to use would not fit rings so I opted to go this route.


----------



## Handgunner

For the first year or so, I used a Tasco PDP3 red-dot on my S&W 629.   I liked the quick sight acquisition, but didn't like the fact that I couldn't be precise with it.  Out past 50 yards or so, the dot covered up too much of the target and I found myself shooting at "deer" instead of "heart or lungs".

So, I went with a Leupold 2x EER.   I really liked it, and found it to be ideal for close range... The eye relief and sight picture were very forgiving, but again, out past that range, I couldn't be as precise as I wanted to be...

So, this past year, I went with a Bushnell Elite 3200 2x6 variable.  I love it!  At 100 yards, I can zoom it in and put the bullet exactly where I want... Then while hunting, I can put it on 2x and still have the forgiveness that the Leupold gave me at close range, and if the deer is further out, zoom in accordingly.

So, the variable gave me the best of both worlds.

Go to a gun store, pick a few out and go outside and look through them, play with them, etc... Pick whichever one you're most comfortable with and can afford.


----------



## deerslayer357

can't go wrong with a Leupold 2X EER.  however, at 100 yards a gallon milk jug looks like a coke can at 25.


----------



## dertiedawg

I have a Simmons Pro Hunter 2-6 variable on mine and it is great (have put several thousand rounds through the gun with this scope and no issues so far). I shoot to 100 yards very well with it and use a shooting stick. I have taken deer out to 75 yards with it so far and it does a great job. The variable scopes are slightly heavier than the fixed though. I use the same rings that came with it and remove the scope often and never have to site it back in as it stays dead on. Good luck with your new piece.


----------



## Buckhead

Another vote for the 2 power Leupold or any fixed 2.  I have a 2 power Pentax (Burris) on my 10 inch .44 Contender barrel.  The 2 power allows quick target acquisition, doesn't black out too bad and is easy to hold steady.  With a .44 mag, it isn't like you are shooting over 100 yds anyway, so you really don't need much magnification.


----------



## beatski

deerslayer357 said:


> can't go wrong with a Leupold 2X EER.  however, at 100 yards a gallon milk jug looks like a coke can at 25.




I am glad to find your site - now I know what a good one looks like.
Very good topic to share with us. Great info.


----------



## HandgunHTR

I used a Swift 4X scope on my .44 Encore for many years and I liked it.

I shoot open sights on my SRH now, but if I were to scope it, I would go with another 4X.
Wide enough for close work, but enough magnification for the 100 yard shots.


----------



## cww_jm

Thanks for all the advice.  I ended up getting the Ruger, but bought a Contender, too.  Too good a deal.  I think this handgun stuff is becoming adicting and I have yet to hunt!


----------



## Buckhead

cww_jm said:


> Thanks for all the advice.  I ended up getting the Ruger, but bought a Contender, too.  Too good a deal.  I think this handgun stuff is becoming adicting and I have yet to hunt!



You will like that Contender.  They shoot amazingly well.  I was reluctant at first, then I went to the range with a buddy of mine.  Bought a Contender the following week.  Generally speaking, you will not get the same performance or accuracy out of a revolver.


----------



## AliBubba

I have Leupold 2X on my .44 Rem Mag SRH. Love it!


----------



## Barry Duggan

2X Leupold gets my vote.


----------

